# Public speaking/klonopin/dose 7mg



## Socks12 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey, i have what i think as a sever anxiety disorder (as many of you too)

Im a senior and i have to give numerous presentions. I just gave my last one.

I'm prescripbed 1.5 mg of kloptopin daily (.5mg 3x a day)- Max my dr says he will prescribe me. He is a veteran affaris dr so he is conservative.

If i give a presention or even speak in class from my desk i freak, out- heart beat, breath etc. while taking the prescribed dose. If i dont have to speak in public i dont have panic attacks unless im pulled over by the cops (strange i know). I actually had a cop think i was holding something very illegal when i was not and he recommeded seeing a dr about it.

So i gave a presentation today.* I took straight up 7mg of klotopin between a 2.5 hour* period leading up to the presentation.

Normally my legs shake, flight or flight, cant breath, worst is heart beat.

this time i did very well, except for missing a point or two that i included while praticing.

what to you all think about my dose leading up to the presntation.

Im starting a job that requires extensive presentations to MGT etc,

SSRI's(?) dont work for me, they make me trip out - sucide thoughts, but never those types of thoughts in my entire life before SSRI's/

Was my dose 7mg of kloptopin way to high? Dude ive given presentaions were i completely freak out, and look like a darn fool.

what do u al think..

THanks, SOcks


----------



## Socks12 (Apr 28, 2011)

Also any other meds besides Klotopin that would help so I dont have to mega dose?

Thanks again -Socks


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Klotopin wtf?


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## MattPTA (Apr 28, 2011)

good job on presentation. I just failed miserably at my presentation today. I trembled, heart pounded, blurry thoughts. I sat down. SAT DOWN. wtf that was so embarrassing. I've got one tuesday and I need meds. So I'm reading a lot of posts to learn of meds and effects they've had on people. No info for your question on doses. but good post, glad you were pleased with yourself with the work you did.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## Socks12 (Apr 28, 2011)

MattPTA said:


> good job on presentation. I just failed miserably at my presentation today. I trembled, heart pounded, blurry thoughts. I sat down. SAT DOWN. wtf that was so embarrassing. I've got one tuesday and I need meds. So I'm reading a lot of posts to learn of meds and effects they've had on people. No info for your question on doses. but good post, glad you were pleased with yourself with the work you did.


Dude, Ive been there. Straight up freaked out in front of my friends and classmates. Very bad.

Meds help me big time when speaking in front of a crowd.

You should see a doc, and get something that works for a period of time 3 hours of so ("Klonopin" Xanax) , the other kind of meds didnt help at all and made me very depressed.

Good news meds work


----------



## Socks12 (Apr 28, 2011)

49erJT said:


> I'm not sure why you call that a failure?
> 
> The fact that you actually got up and attempted the presentation is a huge ACCOMPLISHMENT by itself. Presentations/speeches are very difficult for most people but for us with SA they're much more difficult.
> 
> I applaud you for having the courage to give it a go. That experience will only make you stronger IMO.


Agreed, it just sucks when you see other people go before and after you and do their presentation flawlessly with no effort or nerves.


----------



## Socks12 (Apr 28, 2011)

JohnG said:


> Klotopin wtf?


Doesnt ring a bell?


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

Try speaking to your doctor about propranolol. It doesn't make your heart race and voice tremble. And it is OK (from experience) to combine it with some klonopin. 

It is really a wonder drug when it comes to public speaking. I too have an intense fear to speak in public, it suck so much. I feel inferior to even that cocksure dumbass we all have in our classes that loves to talk. Anyways, research propranolol (inderal) it may just be a realistic solution. I mean 7mg of klonopin would make me black out.

Really hope all goes well, I know how it is to have this irrational fear holding you back.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Socks12 said:


> Hey, i have what i think as a sever anxiety disorder (as many of you too)
> 
> Im a senior and i have to give numerous presentions. I just gave my last one.
> 
> ...


 Well yeah 7mgs of klons should relax you quite a bit.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Socks said:


> Was my dose Mg of Klonopin way to high?


It's certainly high relative to what most would take, but response to meds and required dosage vary greatly from one person to another.

It's impossible for me to call it excessive when it sure seems to have worked. You did perfectly, except missing a couple points, though anyone is likely to miss something unless reading from cue cards.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

7mg is pretty freaking high dose for clonazepam, it's equivalent to like _140_ mgs of diazepam (valium)!

I wouldn't count this as a triumph, you were off your tits :b


----------



## likeabirdwhoflew (Apr 26, 2011)

Good Job on your presentation! I think 7 mg of Klonopin can tend to be a lot if you are taking it everyday, but if it is situational like how you used it for your speech and you don't take that much more than 2 -3 times a month, you should be relatively safe from developing a nasty addiction.

Here is a great site all about Benzos. The site tends to talk about coming off of them but they still have great info: http://www.benzo.org.uk/manual/

But yeah once again, good job on your presentation.

peace


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

That's a whoole lot of klonopin. I bet you forgot a few things about the presentation, that day, didn't you? No big deal. Being relaxed is always good. Probably should never take more than 4mg, though.


----------



## icedCoffee (Jun 14, 2009)

Agree 100% adding inderal will help with your physical symptoms of anxiety which allows you to take a lower dose of a benzo like Klonopin, which hopefully allows you to think more clearly as you give the presentation. In the past when I used xanax only I still have the physical "shaky" feelings and I could not think fast on my feet especially when ?'s were asked after the presentation.



MilkWasABadChoice said:


> Try speaking to your doctor about propranolol. It doesn't make your heart race and voice tremble. And it is OK (from experience) to combine it with some klonopin.
> 
> It is really a wonder drug when it comes to public speaking. I too have an intense fear to speak in public, it suck so much. I feel inferior to even that cocksure dumbass we all have in our classes that loves to talk. Anyways, research propranolol (inderal) it may just be a realistic solution. I mean 7mg of klonopin would make me black out.
> 
> Really hope all goes well, I know how it is to have this irrational fear holding you back.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

I Took Klonopin its defiantly my 2nd pick for a benzo its alot milder and lasts alot longer than xanax. But Xanax is great because for 2-3 hours it really kicks that anxiety and panic right in the rear end


----------



## rezdog (Oct 13, 2009)

I was taking Benzo's on a daily basis for years. I thought it was a cure for Social Anxiety. I was wrong. As time went on, tolerance grows, so you have to start taking more daily. Benzos also effect your memory. Looking back now that I don't take them, I don't remember **** from those years. 


Eventually I knew I couldnt take them anymore, my memory was getting too bad. And my tolerance way too high. With Benzos you can't quit cold turkey or you will have the worst withdraws ever. I had to taper myself off Benzos over a extended period of time. There is a messageboard dedicated to people trying to quit, called "benzobuddies"


I've been clean for a couple months now. I exercise daily and eat well. But my anxiety is still worse than what it was before I started taking them.. Those years I regret and I'm glad I quit when I did. 


Just my two cents. Klonopin isnt a cure. And will only make it worse when you finally decided to combat SA on your own.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------

